# Wertverlust GFK-Fertigteich in 12 Jahren??



## StefanRP (17. März 2013)

Guten Tag,

welchen Preis ist für einen 12 Jahre alten, gebrauchten 2x3x0,7m großen GFK-Fertigteich mit ca. 1100l Fassungsvermögen inkl.. funktionierender Teichpumpe und Filter, wenn wir jetzt vom billigsten ausgehen, noch zu verlangen???

Viele Grüße

und schönen Sonntag,

Stefan


----------



## koifischfan (17. März 2013)

*AW: Wertverlust GFK-Fertigteich in 12 Jahren??*

100 Einheiten. 
Wie war der Neupreis? Wie ist der Zustand? Gibt es Bilder?


----------



## troll20 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Wertverlust GFK-Fertigteich in 12 Jahren??*

Hallo Stefan,

das kann man so pauschal nicht beantworten.
Es gibt einfach zu große Regionale Unterschiede. Dazu kommt einfach die Nachfrage welche in einer Stadt bestimmt größer für einen kleinen Teich ist als in ländlicheren Gegenden. Hohe Transportkosten schmälern wieder den gesamt Preis.
Bei der Technik, wenn die wirklich 11 Jahre alt ist wird wohl der Preis gegen 0 gehen.
Wenn du die Sachen mit vielen guten Fotos in die Bucht stellst und dazu noch einen schönen und interessanten Text formulierst werden schon ein paar Euro rüber kommen 
Aber mehr als ein hunni wird es wohl nicht werden, vor allem wenn man die Preise im Baumarkt sieht.

mfg René


----------



## Nori (17. März 2013)

*AW: Wertverlust GFK-Fertigteich in 12 Jahren??*

Ich würde versuchen den Teich mit abzugeben, falls es sich um einen Wohnungswechsel handelt - Die Arbeit mit Ausbau und Wiederherstellung der Rasenfläche übersteigt bei weitem den Erlös beim Verkauf.
Also am besten hoffen, dass ein Nachmieter die Sachen haben will.

Wenn du ein potentieller Käufer bist, sag du kümmerst dich um den Abtransport und zahl den symbolischen Euro.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Patrick K (17. März 2013)

*AW: Wertverlust GFK-Fertigteich in 12 Jahren??*

Hallo Stefan 

wenn man denn Transport mit rechnet ist 1€ schon fast zu teuer...............

willst du dir einen Kaufen ??? oder hast du einen über ???

Gruss aus der Nachbarschaft Patrick


----------



## StefanRP (17. März 2013)

*AW: Wertverlust GFK-Fertigteich in 12 Jahren??*

Also ich wäre der Käufer.
Man sieht im Angebot leider nur ein Bild, auf dem der Teich eingebaut und mit Wasser befüllt ist.
Angeblich ist alles voll funktionstüchtig.
Der Verkäufer baut ihn lt. eigener Aussage selbst aus.
Das Teil geht an Selbstabholer, wären von mir aus ca. 40km  u. über die Autobahn in 30 Min. zu erreichen.


----------



## Nymphaion (17. März 2013)

*AW: Wertverlust GFK-Fertigteich in 12 Jahren??*

Hallo Stefan,

warum muss es denn ein GFK-Teich sein? Das ist ziemlich die schlechteste Lösung die es im Teichbau gibt. Die Grube für den Teich muss exakt passen und mit Sand ausgefüllt werden, weil es bei Hohlräumen unter der Plastikschale leicht Bruch geben kann. Die Form dieser Teichschalen ist alles andere als gelungen, da fehlen einfach ausreichende Pflanzzonen, und schließlich habe ich noch nie einen GFK-Teich gesehen der überzeugend in den Garten integriert werden konnte. Ich kenne solche Teiche nur als offensichtliche Fremdkörper. Folienteiche sind leichter und billiger anzulegen und viel überzeugender.


----------



## Zermalmer (17. März 2013)

*AW: Wertverlust GFK-Fertigteich in 12 Jahren??*

Hallo Werner,





meinen alten Teich würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als offensichtlichen Fremdkörper ansehen.

Aber Du hast an sich recht. Eine Teichschale ist nicht unbedingt einfach ein zu bauen und die Randgestaltung ist auch nicht einfach.

NACHTRAG:GFK Teiche verzeihen aber meist kleine Hohlräume, was bei den 'normalen' Kunststoffteichen nicht der Fallist, da der sich wesentlich mehr verformt. Meine Teichschale (siehe unten) hatte ich im ausgebauten Zustand nur mit ein paar Stützen komplett gefüllt gehabt, damit die Fische für die Umbauzeit gut untergebracht waren.
Mit ner Plastikwanne hätte das sicher nicht so funktioniert. 
-------------

Btw. wo wir grade bei GFK sind...
Ich hätte noch meine alte Schale.... hat jemand interesse?


----------



## sebt (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wertverlust GFK-Fertigteich in 12 Jahren??*

Also ich habe einen GFK-Teich aus dem Jahr 1994, womit es bisher keine Probleme gab. Es gibt eine durchgehende Pflanzzone am Rand. Und wenn man den Rand ordentlich mit Steinen abdeckt bzw. bepfanzt, sieht man das Becken kaum noch.


----------



## Shubunkin7 (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wertverlust GFK-Fertigteich in 12 Jahren??*

@sebt

Also wie du den Rand der Wanne versteckt hast ist absolute Klasse. Ich habe __ Efeu rundherum gepflant. Macht es etwas was aus wenn das Efeu im Wasser hängt.
Ich habe leider auf jemanden gehört der wohl keine Ahnung hatte. Bau die GFK-Wanne (1860Ltr.) etwas höher ein die setzt sich noch mindestens um 2cm. Von wegen,
Nix ist passiert.Jetzt habe ich 3-4 cm Platz zwischen Wannenrand und Boden.Und das sah kacke aus. Mit dem Efeu geht es, wenn es größer wird.


MfG __ Shubunkin


----------



## California1 (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wertverlust GFK-Fertigteich in 12 Jahren??*

Hallo Andreas,
wie viel Liter Wasservolumen hat deine Teichschale denn?

Lg


----------



## Zermalmer (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wertverlust GFK-Fertigteich in 12 Jahren??*

Hallo California1,
gemessen habe ich es nie, deswegen ist es leider nur eine Schätzung.

Anfangs tippte ich auf 5000-6000 Liter....
aber der Umbau hat mir gezeigt, dass es wohl eher im Bereich der 4000 -4500 Liter liegt.

Leider hat der Vorbesitzer das Ding nach 'passt da hin' gekauft und es gibt keine näheren Angaben.

Wenn ich Zeit habe, könnte ich nochmal auf's Garagendach steigen und nochmal die Abmessungen nochmal nehmen und dann das Volumen versuchen zu berechnen.


----------



## California1 (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wertverlust GFK-Fertigteich in 12 Jahren??*

Hallo Andreas,
das wäre echt nett wenn du die Schale Mal messen würdest. Möchte Mal wissen wie groß die wirklich ist

Lg


----------

